

Show HN: Utility for android developers going viral - kodeshpa

Hi All,
Don't you think, due to diversified android market most of the time it's impossible to reproduce user problems in development environment ? . On top most of issues are simply due to "no network access","missing sd card", "low memory" or use of unsupported devices .<p>Solving such users problem is cumbersome and time consuming. We exchange series of emails to figure out problem. Still user faces same problems and end up in giving 1- 2 star and writes comments like "it sucks" etc etc.<p>To solve these problems, I have built a very simple app called "DeviceDoctor". Now whenever there is support request, ask users to submit detailed reports of device, network status, memory state as well as list of all third party applications in a single click as per your need. Review it, diagnose user problems and support your users much better by solving the issues in less time.<p>You can download app from https://market.android.com/details?id=com.devicetest and let me know your review. Adopt it and Enjoy<p>Thanks
======
kodeshpa
Click here : <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.devicetest>

